# Monkey Fist knot



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Who can do it? I sure can't figure it out. I've looked a diagrams and watched Youtube vids...I guess it helps to be smarter than the stuff I'm working with. I want one with a weight in the knot.


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

It took me a few times but I got it down. YouTube will help with step by step vids. Good luck.


----------



## phillygunns (Jan 28, 2007)

I made a couple in the navy but will have to look it up again.


----------



## klean1 (Jan 14, 2012)

It would take me a few minutes of remembering the sequence, but I was a deckhand for several years for a small ship cruise line out of Seattle WA, and I had a captain that was a knot guru, and I had about 30+ knots down at one time because we pushed each other on grueling night watches learning more knots. You can honestly never know enough. Monkeys fist, is actually one of the easier decorative knots. We made them with heavy weights inside (easier actually and usually a big nut off a bolt) and used them on the end of heaving lines so you could chuck em a long ways.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Little goo said:


> It took me a few times but I got it down. YouTube will help with step by step vids. Good luck.


X2. I would check utube and also google some different web sites. There were a few knots used in making paracord items that I just could not get. Then I would check a different website and bingo it couldn't have been easier. Sometimes a different way of explaining it or differnt pics is all it takes. Good luck, you'll get it.


----------



## windtech007 (May 3, 2005)

here you go 
http://www.animatedknots.com/monkeysfist/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
if it is not the right knot let me know and ill find you another


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Made a few myself and screwed up a few also. 

Look up globe knot after you do the monkey fist


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

windtech007 said:


> here you go
> http://www.animatedknots.com/monkeysfist/index.php?LogoImage=LogoGrog.jpg&Website=www.animatedknots.com
> if it is not the right knot let me know and ill find you another


that definitely makes it look easier. I'm think of trying it as an aid in hanging stands. I usually tie the stand hoist rope around my waist,but after getting my feet wrapped in it and almost falling,I want to try something different. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have an I phone and found an app called Grogg knots. This is an incredible app as it shows the knot being formed and you can stop start and repeat as long as you want. BTW the Monkey's fist is in it.


----------



## timberjak (Jan 22, 2010)

monkey fists are really complicated for what you are wanting to accomplish. I am an arborist/tree service guy and would not spend my time tying this knot. couple ideas.

usually most bowhunters have a small dia. bow rope i am guessing. use this size rope to attach a weight to. like a stack of large washers or a nut. then toss this over head into tree over branch. then tie your larger rope to it and pull it up and over. my zing-it rope is round and smooth yellow poly,slick poly lines work best. i use a bean bag style throw weight. but I need to reach higher. many times 40 to 50'.

monkey fists will more likely get caught in tree crotch,limb crotches due to the size of them when you are done. and time consuming. 

If I am tossing a short distance and have only one larger rope to work with I tie my version of a monkey fist. minus the weight. I make a couple small 6 in. loops in the end of rope, then tightly wrap rope around those coils like a noose. you can double the wraps if you like. once you have wrapped the coils tightly with the rope, feed a bite through the end of one of the coils and over the opposite end of the wraps and coils. it will tighten up on itself once you pull it tight. you get this stuck in tree though and you are kind of in a pickle.

a bite is just a loop formed into the rope on itself. looks like an ear, like when you tie your shoes the bunny ears.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

figured it out. found a "jig" on-line made from a coat hanger. Now it's real easy to do.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thats cool could you share??


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

HawgEnvy said:


> figured it out. found a "jig" on-line made from a coat hanger. Now it's real easy to do.


Nice! Could you share? Monkey fists are kind of a pain. Anything to make it easier would be awesome!


----------



## hONORSTICK (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's a link to a jig made from a wire coat hangar.

http://uniqueropecraft.blogspot.com/2011/07/unique-monkey-fist-tying-tool.html


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice!! That's pretty cool!


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Took me about 5 gos to get it


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Great!!!

Now what do you guys put in the center? I used a regular marble and it didn't come out to good. I think I need something a lil bigger.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

TheHunter831 said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Now what do you guys put in the center? I used a regular marble and it didn't come out to good. I think I need something a lil bigger.


Right now I'm using 1" diameter high bounce balls since my kids found a bag of 100 of them for $2. Not sure where they found them. I also used a 3/4oz egg sinker that I cheated on an wrapped it in some 2 part epoxy putty(the stuff that ya knead together til it changes color and hardens like a rock) to make it round. I found a place on-line that sells 1 1/16" diameter replacement pinballs for $25/40 but I can't remember where. I thought I bookmarked it but apparently didn't. I'll order some of them when I order my paracord. Right now I've just been using my old boot laces and hoist ropes for practice. It's my new addiction. lol


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

oh,golf balls will be my next attempt


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

use a ball bering or marble.look on instructables.com under paracord.boy scouts knot tying came in handy.I make them for key fobs zipper pulls.also make survival belts and gun straps,dog leashes and collars,bracelets and lanyards etc... thought about selling some stuff on here.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

TheHunter831 said:


> Great!!!
> 
> Now what do you guys put in the center? I used a regular marble and it didn't come out to good. I think I need something a lil bigger.



It really doesn't matter what you use for the core... you can actually go without a core if you'd prefer. I've used just about everything for a core... marbles, dice, golf balls, ball bearings etc. I prefer to use 1" diameter wooden balls or steel ball bearings. 

If you want a monkey fist to look good, be sure to take your time when tightening... it takes 3 or 4 passes for me to get all the slack out, and make the 'fist' look even. As hONORSTICK mentioned above, using a tool/jig makes these much easier to layout. 

Here are a couple I've made. I like to use the larger sizes as a keychain, and hang the 'fist' outside my pocket, to allow for easy retrieval of my keys. The smaller ones are great for zipper pulls. 










For these, I just tie a knot in the end of the cord, and use that as the core.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

marked for later reference. thanks guys


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here is my latest one......Iv'e been getting a lot better at them....I just needed to take my time when tightening it.


----------



## kimbow11 (Jan 15, 2010)

One thing that helped me was start out loose (just loose enough to weave it through) then after all your weaving is done tighten it all from the begining, if that makes sense.
Here is a variation I did.


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

TheHunter831 said:


> Here is my latest one......Iv'e been getting a lot better at them....I just needed to take my time when tightening it.





kimbow11 said:


> One thing that helped me was start out loose (just loose enough to weave it through) then after all your weaving is done tighten it all from the begining, if that makes sense.
> Here is a variation I did.


Nice work guys!


----------

